# NEW SHRIMP currently under developement from my German breeder, Micha Nadal



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

....


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

The GKK is so awesome.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

:drool: Oh, that blue tibee! And I like the rare 'shrimp riding another shrimp'.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Red hinumaro is without a doubt my favorite! Just amazing shrimps!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Calmia22 said:


> Red hinumaro is without a doubt my favorite! Just amazing shrimps!


Me too. A bit more solid white on it and it would rock!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if the ghost king kong is what was considered a white king kong?

The black ghosts look like blue jellies, as well as the full blue, and "tibee"

The 2nd pic of the red head looks like a neo red rili. LOL

Love the red hino and red pint bee. 

Does he have these breeding true?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

All I can say is you rock Nick, these are great! Some I like more than others but I love them all. My new 20L & 33L should be up and running soon for some TB. I cannot wait. The general TB i gues you can call them now (BKK, Wine Red, Shadows...) Have come down in price so much I cannot wait any longer! I want to see my own mutations.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Are tibees as durable as CRS or OEBTs? Because if they are... Or if not, I may just have to get a second tank after all.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> \


Very niiiiice. This looks like the Ebiten PRL that I have. They have the same blood red color.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

...and by the way, thanks for posting these Nick.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

:O Loving the blue variations


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I want more Neo mutations! :bounce:


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

oh I love those black ghosts but why are they called black but look blue?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I wonder if the ghost king kong is what was considered a white king kong?
> 
> The black ghosts look like blue jellies, as well as the full blue, and "tibee"
> 
> ...


You could be right . 

I'm not sure if any of these breed true yet bro. Like I said, I don't know details on any of these new variants. I just wanted to share with you guys/gals. 



hedge_fund said:


> ...and by the way, thanks for posting these Nick.


No worries brotha. 



Jadenlea said:


> oh I love those black ghosts but why are they called black but look blue?


Not sure but it's a question I'll be asking .


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> You could be right .


LOL I didn't say they were, just that they look a little like them. 



speedie408 said:


> I'm not sure if any of these breed true yet bro. Like I said, I don't know details on any of these new variants. I just wanted to share with you guys/gals.


Appreciate it! I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing new morphs and mutations! :bounce:


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Very cool shrimp roud: very interesting variety we have here. The full blue tibee and the red bolt look awesome! With a lot of refining we'll be seeing some crazy patterned shrimp in th coming years


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Some of the "Fancy Tiger" strains Micha has been developing are amazing. These photos you've posted illustrate just what's possible.

The hobby is getting way more interesting each and every day!


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

those blue TiBee are stunning, the bad thing with threads like these are now i want to set up more tanks lol. wonderful looking shrimp.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I spot blue jelly! lol j/k.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

some of his pics from his facebook
http://www.facebook.com/vitezslav.bosak
add him friend , he will answer ur questions 

im so confused , there are too many variations of tibee
also its good to know theres no limit of this hobby
i remember i got surprise after i saw Nick variations of tiger shrimp here last yr
and tibeesss now??? give me a break to catch up lol
how cool is it if u set up 50 shrimp tanks and u keep all kind of freshwater shrimp..
thats the reason i work for.. (before i get married)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Joon, I love the composite pic, and especially the upper left white/blue!!!


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Seriously.... each one of the photos deserves a discussion thread. I don't even know where to start .... AMAZING shrimps they are.


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

loving the blue jellies!

joon - those shrimp are amazing!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

And you wonder why BKKs are coming down in price so drastically . 

Glad you guys are enjoying the pics. I'll post more in this thread once he has new updates.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speak of the devil. Here's a new one just posted 

SICK!!!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

The Possibilities are Endless!!! 

He's got all the colors of the rainbows covered and all the patterns covered also.


----------



## pkt (Apr 30, 2012)

i want some black ghosts!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Time to setp another tank. Too bad the colors aren't as solid. I support it's just a matter of time now.


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

you rock nick. Those are so awesome


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

Did i mention this yet but THIS HOBBY IS AWESOME!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

One word. S-I-C-K. 

Feels like we're experiencing a shrimp explosion. There's so many new species and morphs that exist today compare to 2-3 years ago. These new developments are all so exciting!!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Feels like we're experiencing a shrimp explosion. There's so many new species and morphs that exist today compare to 2-3 years ago. These new developments are all so exciting!!


Ya, the taiwan bee's have added a new whole new dimension to crystal shrimp.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Are these just cool hybrids that popped up as a singleton or are these guys an actual new species that can be purchased in a group?

I like the blue ones best.

-Lisa


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> Are these just cool hybrids that popped up as a singleton or are these guys an actual new species that can be purchased in a group?
> 
> I like the blue ones best.
> 
> -Lisa


I assume by projects he means the guy is working on them to mass breed them. Excited, still looking for a stable green strain xD


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

The blues, greens and maybe someday purple. *crosses fingers* I think they are ALL great though.  Thank you for sharing these.

Edit: Oh yeah, and the Hulk! 

"You wouldn't like me if you forgot to feed me..."


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like the red hinomaru, and my girlfriend likes the hulk. lol


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

+1 hulk



honda237 said:


> I really like the red hinomaru, and my girlfriend likes the hulk. lol


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I love shrimps! I hope they stay underground with all these new variants.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing shrimps and top photos too - thanks for sharing them speedie


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jedi_Pizza said:


> Amazing shrimps and top photos too - thanks for sharing them speedie


Thank you sir.

It's my pleasure. Soon I'll have some "Hulks" to share off my own camera :hihi:. Stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Those shrimp know how to get immortalized/pose for the camera.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Those shrimp know how to get immortalized/pose for the camera.


They're runway models, trained and paid very well I've heard. lol :wink:


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> It's my pleasure. Soon I'll have some "Hulks" to share off my own camera :hihi:. Stay tuned to this thread.



As long as they are happy. You wouldn't like them when they're angry.  But I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

thechibi said:


> As long as they are happy. You wouldn't like them when they're angry.  But I look forward to seeing them.


:wink: 

__________________________

Moar!


----------



## ~~~ (Apr 2, 2012)

absolutely none of the pics are working for me. If there are pics. Its just blank.
I'm missing out, aren't I


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2012)

~~~ said:


> I'm missing out, aren't I


Big time. Sorry :icon_sad:


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

The pics are hotlinked from Facebook. So if you have any sort of Facebook blocker/privacy extension, it may be blocking them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

~~~ said:


> absolutely none of the pics are working for me. If there are pics. Its just blank.
> I'm missing out, aren't I


Yeah, sorry these are indeed linked from facebook so if you're at work, get on your smartphone or home comp to view these. 

I'm too lazy to reload em onto photobucket. :tongue:


----------



## jbreyy (Jul 8, 2012)

I love the White TiBee Red Head one!!


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW! that Red hinumaro is stunning.... what cant be done at this point?...


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

It is true that today most pictures of new shrimp are shown on Facebook and social networks, and not in the shrimp forums anymore. For breeders / wholesalers, it mostly is more convenient and faster, and directly leading to new clients.

I have some Tigerbee-Taiwan-hybrids since yesterday myself. The problem for all the new shrimp, also the shown from M. Nadal is, that most of them are unique pieces and do NOT breed true.

Here in Germany, we currently have a great discussion on shrimp names and grades, btw - and shops have a big interest to invent new names for having new products in stock. So, we still have to wait for strains to breed true and then find a suitable name, as it has been done with the Pinto Bee shrimp or the Red Bee Spotted Head.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

i never knew i could be so turned on by shrimp..... such beauties


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

And i was going to start with tigers.........


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

imke said:


> It is true that today most pictures of new shrimp are shown on Facebook and social networks, and not in the shrimp forums anymore. For breeders / wholesalers, it mostly is more convenient and faster, and directly leading to new clients.
> 
> I have some Tigerbee-Taiwan-hybrids since yesterday myself. The problem for all the new shrimp, also the shown from M. Nadal is, that most of them are unique pieces and do NOT breed true.
> 
> Here in Germany, we currently have a great discussion on shrimp names and grades, btw - and shops have a big interest to invent new names for having new products in stock. So, we still have to wait for strains to breed true and then find a suitable name, as it has been done with the Pinto Bee shrimp or the Red Bee Spotted Head.


IMKE,

I know you've been an avid shrimp keeper for a long time now there in Germany. You have much more experience than everyone here in the States. You're also a MOD over on Shrimpnow.com. I'm sure you've been around long enough to know things we don't. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. 

So you're saying these shrimp don't breed true yet, but isn't that how every new shrimp begins? I mean look at the OEBTs, they still don't breed true. Eventually through selective breeding, would you say some of these variants be able to breed true? 

Also you mentioned Tibee hybrids... Are these F1 hybrids from crossing Tiger x taiwan bee shrimp? Do you have any pictures? Please do share. 

I am planning a little shrimp breeding project myself with Tibee F1 and would like to pick your brain a little bit if you don't mind.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> So you're saying these shrimp don't breed true yet, but isn't that how every new shrimp begins? I mean look at the OEBTs, they still don't breed true. Eventually through selective breeding, would you say some of these variants be able to breed true?


Hi Nick,

my biggest advantage may be the possibiliy to read and speak German, I from my European view I don't think that the US is so far behind with shrimp breeding! F.e. the Tangerine Tigers have been avaliable A LOT earlier in North-America then in Germany.



> Also you mentioned Tibee hybrids... Are these F1 hybrids from crossing Tiger x taiwan bee shrimp? Do you have any pictures? Please do share.


Concerning the 'breeding true' problem, I just wanted to say that today, new shrimp are sold immediately when they pop up in strains. This is okay, as long as it is clearly communicated wether they did breed true for some generations or not. The Blue Tiger are a good example, as we have strains breeding true to 99%. Such a high percentage can only bee archieved by selective breeding over years - andd thats where Japanese breeder do better than the rest. The take their time, and work on perfection in detail....



> I am planning a little shrimp breeding project myself with Tibee F1 and would like to pick your brain a little bit if you don't mind.


For the Taibee, I attach a photo, showing a Taiwan Bee x Tigerbee shrimp hybrid I received from ShrimpShady. As they arrived two weeks ago, I cannot say much about it will go on - but people experimenting with similar for longer time confrim, that it still is like a showbag, and hard to say how the offspring will look. The whole caridina cantonensis group still is a mystery, and I am sorry I cannot give you a how-to-manual, as some inheritance is not done in simple domninant-recessive.

However, there are hints that Snow White shrimp play a big link between Tiger and Bee shrimp, as one reputable breeder crossed Red Bee shrimp with Tiger and had Snow White shrimp in F1.

What exactly do you like to breed? Green Hulk?

Your friend Micha should know much more than me, maybe he is willing to give you some more detailed explanantion on his shrimp stock.

Besides, Rafal from Poland is working a lot on coloration theory and runs hybrid experiments, maybe he will be able to make a 'How to breed Fancy Tiger shrimp' manual soon. 

Last but not least, a small remark, that I totally understand that commercial shrimp breeders or dealers DO NOT reveal all their hard archived knowledge for free, even when it is bad for hobbyists. If knowledge is the key for success, and success the key to earn a living - who would not understand?

Cheers,
Imke

P.S. I have left shrimpnow team some time ago 
P.P.S. ShrimpShady photos on my blog or on Facebook


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

imke said:


> However, there are hints that Snow White shrimp play a big link between Tiger and Bee shrimp, as one reputable breeder crossed Red Bee shrimp with Tiger and had Snow White shrimp in F1.


I have read some of your posts in SN, this is a good read as always. Very informative and true.

I'd like to ask though, when you say Snow White shrimp here, do you differentiate Snow White and Golden? A lot of people (especially in North America) think they are the same but different grades on white, the way I understand is golden is supposed to have red bee gene and Snow White has cbs gene. 

I'm doing a project crossing with TBs, Golden, CBS, and Crystal White in a tank. Later on I will introduce OE Black in the line to see what comes out, God willing. A lot of this idea is from reading your posts and replies from various sources. A big thank you for inspiring me, and a lot of shrimp hobbyists around the world.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

randyl said:


> I'd like to ask though, when you say Snow White shrimp here, do you differentiate Snow White and Golden?


No, I don't differentiate at this point between a regular Snow White and a Golden Snow. Besides, we must ask ourselves: What is a Snow White or Golden Snow shrimp?

In Germany, we have had big discussion if the higher CR grades come from selective breeding the wild CR types, or by crossing in any unknown shrimp (maybe a New Bee type or similar). A group amoung Werner Klotz has run mDNA tests on CR and Red Bee shrimp. If I remember right, the conclusion is that both CR and Red Bee shrimp have the same maternal DNA - but what about the DNA from the male ancestor?

Once again I want to stretch that I am not any university expert on this, but only do some daily reading and have shrimp keeper friends telling me this or that story. It is my pleasure to exchange knowledge on a hobbyist basis, and I am happy if you enjoy reading my blog  However, I am no guru and don't want to be :icon_mrgr


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I like IMKE...she's very knowledgable. She runs the shrimpnow.com forum.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> I like IMKE...she's very knowledgable. She runs the shrimpnow.com forum.


 Definitely very knowlegable, but she stated she has left the shrimpnow forum.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> Definitely very knowlegable, but she stated she has left the shrimpnow forum.


maybe I should read more posts before posting...:hihi:

you are correct, she did mention it a few posts above.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

imke said:


> Concerning the 'breeding true' problem, I just wanted to say that today, new shrimp are sold immediately when they pop up in strains. This is okay, as long as it is clearly communicated wether they did breed true for some generations or not. The Blue Tiger are a good example, as we have strains breeding true to 99%. Such a high percentage can only bee archieved by selective breeding over years - andd thats where Japanese breeder do better than the rest. The take their time, and work on perfection in detail....


Didn't the Japanese get their original blue tiger strain from Germany? 



imke said:


> I cannot say much about it will go on - but people experimenting with similar for longer time confrim, that it still is like a showbag, and hard to say how the offspring will look.


This is the exact hint Micha gave me. He said that f1 crosses will look ugly but keep breeding f2,f3,f4 and you'll start to see some really cool looking offspring pop out randomly. 



imke said:


> However, there are hints that Snow White shrimp play a big link between Tiger and Bee shrimp, as one reputable breeder crossed Red Bee shrimp with Tiger and had Snow White shrimp in F1.


Thanks for the tips. I have a few snows left I can play with. 



imke said:


> What exactly do you like to breed? Green Hulk?


Anything cool like all the shrimp Micha is currently working on. 



imke said:


> Your friend Micha should know much more than me, maybe he is willing to give you some more detailed explanantion on his shrimp stock.


Micha only gives me hints. I don't blame him and I don't pry. Haha 



imke said:


> Besides, Rafal from Poland is working a lot on coloration theory and runs hybrid experiments, maybe he will be able to make a 'How to breed Fancy Tiger shrimp' manual soon.


Please let us Americans know once Mr. Rafal releases his breeding manual. I would love to read it, along with all the rest of my American shrimpers, I'm sure. 



imke said:


> Last but not least, a small remark, that I totally understand that commercial shrimp breeders or dealers DO NOT reveal all their hard archived knowledge for free, even when it is bad for hobbyists. If knowledge is the key for success, and success the key to earn a living - who would not understand?


There may be truth to this indeed. Hence my questions regarding breeding f1 tibees . My sources will not tell me everything (secrets) they know. That's just not smart from any business standpoint, as you've stated. 



imke said:


> P.S. I have left shrimpnow team some time ago


This I was unaware of. You should contribute your knowledge and wisdom from across the pond there more often then . Please share with us on this forum so Americans can get up to speed with the rest of the Shrimp world. 

I have a few offspring from my "Larry" shrimp that look exactly like your first picture. Do you know any details regarding the Larry shrimp? I'll post pics later.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Big fan of the new crosses. None of them seem to suffer from the balloon-head Taiwan bee syndrome, i.e.










I want to be a [strike]pokemon[/strike] shrimp breeder too


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

So I assume TiBee is a tiger/crystal cross? The Taiwan bees are related to the Red Wine and King Kongs, right?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

oblongshrimp said:


> So I assume TiBee is a tiger/crystal cross? The Taiwan bees are related to the Red Wine and King Kongs, right?


Correct about Tibees. Pretty much any tiger crossed with any crystal will yield you a *Tibee*.

Taiwan Bee (not to be confused with Tibee) is a category or family which includes Wine Reds, King Kong, Blue Bolt, Ruby Red, & Panda.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xenxes said:


> I want to be a [strike]pokemon[/strike] shrimp breeder too


I think we all do :bounce: haha. Gotta catch em all first!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Mind= blown

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a new one:


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

here is one of my own Tibees. I am going to cross this one on ???? :smile:

I have a few of them like this, some with more blue, you can just see one in the leaves from the back end.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would like to thank Micha for his creativity in bringing these unique shrimps to us. Without his insight we would not have the opportunity to
create our own versions of hybrids.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice Tibees Anna. Keep us posted on your crossing experiments. Micha is a mad shrimp genius! lol 

Here's another one he just posted:


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

love those pintos!!!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Bring in some of Nadal's blue rilis Nick!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you say OEBT x CRS?


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I want itttttttttttttttttt~


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Those carbon rilis are awesome. I want them.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

nick, you are killing me with all these new exciting colors!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow I love those carbon rilis! Any more cool neos?  Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like a lot of new Teal color variants!
Love all those shrimp!

Seems like he is racking out the shrimp now. . .


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

bostoneric said:


> nick, you are killing me with all these new exciting colors!


It's inevitable. The only way the shrimp hobby will stay afloat is to create more exciting new colors to keep things ever so interesting . 



bacon5 said:


> Wow I love those carbon rilis! Any more cool neos?  Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us!


You're welcome! Stay tuned on here and whatever get's released, I'll post up as I've been doing. These are all very current/new shrimp.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have not been a big fan iof the Tibee line yet.... None catch me like taiwan bees or even a good looking OEBT or BTOE.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> I have not been a big fan iof the Tibee line yet.... None catch me like taiwan bees or even a good looking OEBT or BTOE.


I'm with you because those are my current favs as well, but you gotta remember... just like anything else, things get old/played. New stuff will develop and soon there will be something you like better than the shrimp you listed . It's only a matter of time before you get tired of your current favs. :tongue::hihi:


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I know, but the new lookign TB's, you have show pictures else where of, look amazing. I am now on the hunt to breed my yellows and velvets quicker now to get me some of them


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Is he actually taking time to breed these out, or just casually naming each thing that pops out?

In my opinion a name is only given to a strain, not anything random.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

:double post:


----------



## Davelybob (Aug 23, 2012)

digging the green hulk and blue pinto.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Is he actually taking time to breed these out, or just casually naming each thing that pops out?
> 
> In my opinion a name is only given to a strain, not anything random.


Not sure, I just bring em in cause I like them. The way I see it, if you're able to breed out a new shrimp and it breeds at least 50% true (ie OEBT), you can name it whatever you want. :hihi:

As far as these new variants breeding true... I don't know yet.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

He should win the Noble prize!


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Very high quality (And dazzlingly expensive too, I'll bet), and beautiful shrimp. What's my favorite? Why, the Ghost King Kong is my dream shrimp now  . I also noticed the exceedingly rare and beautiful Pinto shrimp in there. Hope you can get some to sell on TPT!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

America is on the back burner when it comes to Pinto shrimp. All sales are going to Japan for those bad boys.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a new one


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! love the ruby one


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

now that is one red shirmp i like.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey speedie that snow white you posted... that's the real deal! I mean wow haha. I wonder, is that tb or cbs?? 

Also, 


speedie408 said:


> America is on the back burner when it comes to Pinto shrimp. All sales are going to Japan for those bad boys.


Lol, no one wants mine! I've had Pintos since forever lol

It's not that we're on the back burner, its just that shrimp here are more about novelty and hobby fun... which is fine and good, but the hobby in Japan is competitively driven by clever marketing of brand, image, quality and showmanship.

Not that we don't have very smart people in the shrimp business here, Nick is a testament to that. It's more like.... the market isn't ready, and no one is willing, to take shrimp here to the level they are at in Japan.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

So...what makes a pinto a pinto anyway?


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Here's a new one


I have very high esteems of Michael Nadal as a shrimp breeder! However, this Red pinto shows a reduced _carapax _IMO, the first segment of the shrimp (carapax) is slimmer than usual. I have seen it in other Taiwan Bee and hybrids too, so it may be a problem we all face in shrimp breeding. Here are two other examples:

http://imgl-a.dena.ne.jp/exl3/20101206/60/150022972_1.JPG
http://imgl-a.dena.ne.jp/exl1/20101206/60/150022972_2.JPG

Concerning the coloration, the shrimp is nevertheless unique and top choice!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have seen that with some peoples TB to start, but then once they mature I have seen it all filled in. So could it just fill in over time in the maturation proccess


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i dont know about you guys but i kinda like the candy apple red look, where you can see thought the deep red. when my crs are small they are like that and i love it even the white is kinds see though but as they age they get more opaque and no more candy appple red color. they get really deep rich red though


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Hey speedie that snow white you posted... that's the real deal! I mean wow haha. I wonder, is that tb or cbs??
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


Yup, Micha has some sweet shrimp! Sorry to hear no one is buying your Pintos. It's America bro... we love things cheap but high quality at the same time. 

Thanks for the kind mention. Selling shrimp here in America is rather challenging but I like it because I enjoy keeping shrimp. I love taking pictures of them the most so it's a win win.  Although lately I've been rather busy with life so I haven't been as active as I use to. 



Overgrowth said:


> So...what makes a pinto a pinto anyway?


They call the shrimp Pinto because of it's markings which resemble the pinto horse. I don't know anything about their genetics so I'll let someone else take that. 



imke said:


> I have very high esteems of Michael Nadal as a shrimp breeder! However, this Red pinto shows a reduced _carapax _IMO, the first segment of the shrimp (carapax) is slimmer than usual. I have seen it in other Taiwan Bee and hybrids too, so it may be a problem we all face in shrimp breeding. Here are two other examples:
> 
> http://imgl-a.dena.ne.jp/exl3/20101206/60/150022972_1.JPG
> http://imgl-a.dena.ne.jp/exl1/20101206/60/150022972_2.JPG
> ...


That picture shows the shrimp at a weird angle. It could be the picture is skewed because of this. Just saying. 

Also from what I've noticed, most young Taiwan bees all seem to exhibit this slim carapax you've mentioned. As they grow to maturity they all grow their shell out rather well. 

Great lookin shrimp indeed.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> They call the shrimp Pinto because of it's markings which resemble the pinto horse. I don't know anything about their genetics so I'll let someone else take that.





Soothing Shrimp said:


> Is he actually taking time to breed these out, or just casually naming each thing that pops out?
> 
> In my opinion a name is only given to a strain, not anything random.


Yeah I'll throw in my 2 cents about their genetics. They definitely ARE a stable line as defined because Pinto x Pinto = pinto babies. And a name isn't just given to any old random shrimp. E.g, I have some orange shrimp that came out of my CBS tank. I don't want to mess with them and see if they breed true or not so I'm not going to name them. Names are only given to shrimp that will breed true, at least in the past it has been that way. Normally giving a name to a new type of shrimp is the last step in perfecting the line.

And Speedie, no worries, I'm dealing with some English speaking folks in Japan right now who want them... fingers crossed I can get some connections there


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> And Speedie, no worries, I'm dealing with some English speaking folks in Japan right now who want them... fingers crossed I can get some connections there


That's very cool (side note, *I* might want some pintos for my BKK tank).


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> That's very cool (side note, *I* might want some pintos for my BKK tank).


Haha thank you! If you ever want any just pm me


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Will do. I'm starting with 13 BKK from Speedie. But getting some other genes in the mix will be good. So maybe in a few months ... want to make sure I can keep these guys sucessfully before expanding.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Betta Maniac said:


> Will do. I'm starting with 13 BKK from Speedie. But getting some other genes in the mix will be good. So maybe in a few months ... want to make sure I can keep these guys sucessfully before expanding.


You may already be doing this, but I strongly recommend breeding them with some nice CBS. This produces hybrid shrimp that carry the TB gene. In the second generation, hybrids will produce roughly 25% Taiwan Bees for you. The important thing is that hybrids are more hardy than the Taiwan Bees, so this allows you to have a backup in case something goes wrong with your 13 Taiwan Bees. In addition, adding genes from CBS will also be good for the bloodline. (As an aside, some of my hybrid CBS and CRS are some of the nicest-looking shrimp in my collection.)

Good luck!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

That would mean acquiring nice CBS (mine are low grades) and setting up yet another tank as I do not want them living mixed with my BKK. Honestly, I’d rather just keep investing in more TB from different sources. The challenge is part of the fun!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Again with the random double post! Very excited to take off after work and go pick up my BKK from Speedie!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

It is great to have hybrids in with them, next time nick bringss them in get some. They carry the babies allot better and do not tend to die from the stress of carrying the young. TB tend to pass away carring young. I have about 20TB mixed between WR Extreme, 1 bar Panda, BKK extreme 1 bar panda, Shadow Pandas, Blue bolts and 1 green hulk. I have about 25 F1-F2 Hybrds with them and they berried up much quicker than the TB did


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Betta Maniac said:


> That would mean acquiring nice CBS (mine are low grades) and setting up yet another tank as I do not want them living mixed with my BKK. Honestly, I’d rather just keep investing in more TB from different sources. The challenge is part of the fun!


This isn't a newbie trick. Nearly ALL of the top breeders mix their Taiwan Bees with CBS or CRS. In fact, the guy who runs FU Shrimp in China, who first developed Taiwan Bees, does this himself, and recommends doing this. Even the top breeders don't like to risk their TB bloodlines...


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I never said it was a newbie trick. I said I didn't want a mixed tank.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I love the Red Bolt, Blue Pinto and Ghost King Kong! Beautiful shrimpies!!!!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Betta Maniac said:


> I never said it was a newbie trick. I said I didn't want a mixed tank.


Sorry, let me re-phrase. I think that not mixing your stock is a "newbie mistake."

No offense intended. Good luck with your KKs--hopefully you can prove me wrong ;-)


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Wasn't this thread about photos long ago, not the various ways of breeding TB ?


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> Wasn't this thread about photos long ago, not the various ways of breeding TB ?


Aw, C'mon bro, learning tons of valuable TB info for the future, don't ruin it now  .


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GeToChKn said:


> Wasn't this thread about photos long ago, not the various ways of breeding TB ?


Your concern for staying on topic is appreciated, but like any other thread on a web forum, things tend to stray OT here and there. I'm perfectly fine with derailments in my threads as long as they are not passed on in a negative light. It's all good/positive information so keep em coming!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Lexinverts said:


> Sorry, let me re-phrase. I think that not mixing your stock is a "newbie mistake."
> 
> No offense intended. Good luck with your KKs--hopefully you can prove me wrong ;-)


The tank is mostly about aesthetics for me. I just love the way the BKK look. I’m not looking to be a power breeder (though of course it would be nice to establish a breeding population). If I fail, well, I can decide in six months or a year to add CBS to the tank.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

that is a nice one!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ugh so coooooooool


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Coolshrimp


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a nice looking momma!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

at least crop out the poop xD


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ok i refuse to look at any more of nicks threads do to wanting more shrimp and i have to down size for a move...SO NOT FAIR NICK


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> at least crop out the poop xD


Actually it's really common to see the shrimp pooping in photos, some shrimpers do it on purpose, because if the shrimp are eating and pooping, that means they are healthy and unstressed. I think it's weird too but it makes sense if you're trying to sell them.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

stop showing us these ferarris, when we're just driving Hondas and Toyotas. =)


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally, I think the poop was Photoshopped in. ;-) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Shadow mosura! GIMMIE!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

New pic


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

so want the black one they are awsome, i will end up with 20 tanks of all different black shrimp lol


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

pintos!!!!!


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

oops I'm drooling on my keyboard again. Really nice shrimp I love the stripes. Thanks for sharing speedie.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Don't tell me you are bringing some of those in? Don't they go for insane amounts of $$$?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

After I sell a kidney... maybe just maybe, for myself.  But yeah these things are the hot ticket shrimp atm in europe and Asia.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

$400 and over when I last checked.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I cant get into pintos yet..... They just dont do it for me like the normal TB do. Now blue jellies state side would rock. especially for 100 or less


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> New pic
> View attachment 91514


These are stunning shrimp. I think the red variety won "best of show" in Hanover last month. 

How does he do it? It seems like a month or so after we see a picture of a new variety of shrimp for the first time, Michael Nadal has a zillion of them.

Does he have 100s of tanks, or does he have breeders all over the EU send him stuff to develop, or both? I'm supposing that he does this breeding and production gig full time...

After he cleaned up like he did at the Hanover Shrimp championships, I'll bet he sells most of his best stuff to Japan for top dollar for the forseeable future.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Lex - a good breeder never tells his true secrets lol. I've tried asking him, trust me.

He's making a killing in Japan with those shrimp. They are willing to pay him such ridiculous amounts, he won't even sell me any. He's told me he has Japanese clients who fly in direct to pick their shrimp and fly back home. Can US shrimp keepers beat that? Probably not. lol


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Lex - a good breeder never tells his true secrets lol. I've tried asking him, trust me.
> 
> He's making a killing in Japan with those shrimp. They are willing to pay him such ridiculous amounts, he won't even sell me any. He's told me he has Japanese clients who fly in direct to pick their shrimp and fly back home. Can US shrimp keepers beat that? Probably not. lol


LOL. It's like when I lived in Lexington, KY they often sold some of the best varieties of horses to Saudis that would fly in on their own private jets, pick their horses and then fly them back. One of these guys even landed his plane on a highway, just because it was more convenient. He didn't mind the multi-thousand dollar fine as long as he got his horses. :icon_cool


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind landing a plane at Michael Nadal place and pick up some shrimp. who is willing to donate me a plane?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Red Fancy Tiger - Fancy enough for you?  I'll be bringing in these bad boys for myself soon.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I want some so bad Nick! If there are any extra please let me know the price ;-) lol. Want so badly will sell my kidney if need be.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

What good does that do? You're on dialysis already! J/K


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

im just not a huge fan of red well other than red tiger shrimp lol. not even a red fish fan hehe. i like blues, purples, and blacks more myself now if there is a black fancy tiger that might go over well with me hehe


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> What good does that do? You're on dialysis already! J/K


Lol yes my kidneys may already be spoken for hahaha.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

That new shrimp just does not do it for me, these tibee/taiwan bee crosses just dont give me the hype that a beautiful blue bolt does or a blue jelly. And once the red bolt is breed with better color would be my next one!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> im just not a huge fan of red


I felt that way too, until I got an extreme red TB (it's a "dragon" so it has black swirls). I think it may well be my favorite of my TBs now. It's just amazing in person. It's certainly right up there with my blue bolts for beauty.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a couple dragons I purchased from another guy besides speedie. I love them as well but these pintos or red fancy tigers that are TB mixed with Tibee dont do it for me


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks at pics, *drools*


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i still like the bkk. wine red isnt bad but its more of a clear red not like the red on crs. i like the green hulk and blue jellys too so other than black shrimp more the see though colors lol, and yes i love the dark blue blue bolts


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

I like this hobby but man I can't imagine spending 800-1000 dollars for one of these....


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL Wait until you get into it more, and get bit by the bug! THEN you'll start to drool.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> That new shrimp just does not do it for me, these tibee/taiwan bee crosses just dont give me the hype that a beautiful blue bolt does or a blue jelly. And once the red bolt is breed with better color would be my next one!


Same here. 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> LOL Wait until you get into it more, and get bit by the bug! THEN you'll start to drool.


I had 10 tanks and I thought that stopped the bug.... 4 new tanks later I'm now planning to get 3 more to replace a bigger tank. No, the bug doesn't stop.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Isn't it nice that those infected have a place to congregate?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Crack = Schrimpz! 

The beauty is, there's a variety of flavors for all to enjoy. Everyone has their own taste.


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> LOL Wait until you get into it more, and get bit by the bug! THEN you'll start to drool.


I have it already lol but mostly for the basic types that dont cost 100's of dollars ........but what is this dragon one that others are posting about? Anyone got pic and price? Sounds intriguing :drool:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

see the black swirling in the head that is what makes it a dragon


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Dragon are interesting but I prefer clean colors .Red, white and black of TB's are very deep and the edges between them are pretty sharp already. Not much to improve there-more time for us to enjoy them.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

plamski said:


> Dragon are interesting but I prefer clean colors .Red, white and black of TB's are very deep and the edges between them are pretty sharp already. Not much to improve there-more time for us to enjoy them.


I thought so too until I saw a WR no-entry.... so pretty.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

To each his own. Everyone will have their preference. I personally like Shadow TB's best. My prized shrimp atm is the solo Hino Shadow TB momma that I've been posting pictures of.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a bit of a tiger obsession myself right now. Just seen eyes on my oebt's eggs for the first time tonight. Really want to get a tb tank started and get to making some sick tibees.


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> see the black swirling in the head that is what makes it a dragon


:thumbsup:how much are these and where can I get them? I also like those shadow bee's with hints of blues inbetween the whites as well.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Shrim'n said:


> :thumbsup:how much are these and where can I get them? I also like those shadow bee's with hints of blues inbetween the whites as well.


Those are the wine reds speedie is selling now. Those other ones is the shadows he's talking about....don't see them for sale on his site for now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

hmmmm... hulk is usually reserved for a green color.


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

Speedie, are any of these new species going to be available here anytime soon and how stable are the genes i.e. do babies come out looking like the parents?


----------

